# Tata Sky vs Dish TV vs Cable



## iatb.gourav (May 14, 2008)

Hii friends ..

I want to know about which one is the best between the three in terms of functionality, service and economy ???

I don't have any idea about tata sky and dish tv, so your help will be greatly acknowledged ...

Thanks in advance,
Gourav.


----------



## rahulch08 (May 14, 2008)

tata sky is the best, the quality of tata sky is far far more better than dish tv.
though tata sky has less regional channels as compared to dish tv but its fine for me


----------



## iatb.gourav (May 14, 2008)

what about the costs ??


----------



## confused (May 14, 2008)

^^hey. thats just one opinion. wait for more replies before deciding.


----------



## prasad_den (May 14, 2008)

iatb.gourav said:


> Hii friends ..
> 
> I want to know about which one is the best between the three in terms of functionality, service and economy ???
> 
> ...


If you are not in a hurry, wait for about 2 to 3 months, by which time there will be one more player in DTH field - Reliance Big TV. You can then decide which one to go for. 

OT: Did you get the TV..? Which one did you settle for..?


----------



## iatb.gourav (May 14, 2008)

Well, I can't wait for that much time.
So I'll have to choose between Tata Sky , Dish Tv or Cable .

And, I didn't yet get the TV.
I'll be going today to e-zone to get one.
And I've decided to go with the Philips one only as I didn't have too many choices in my budget.


----------



## ThinkFree (May 14, 2008)

Dish TV is a bit cheaper as compared to Tata Sky but still you pay more than that you pay to cable operator. But you get better picture quality and less breakdowns


----------



## iatb.gourav (May 14, 2008)

I don't mind paying slightly more if I get good services.


Also, I have no idea how Tata Sky or Dish TV works ... I mean what channels do they show, what services they offer and how much do they charge etc ...


----------



## ThinkFree (May 14, 2008)

Visit their sites to know about various plans

Dish tv *www.dishtvindia.in/ 
Tata sky *www.tataskydth.in/


----------



## praka123 (May 14, 2008)

SUN DTH is the best option currently available.It use MPEG4 over mpeg2 technology used in competitors.
think!
For Rs2000,
You get 100 channels(including hindi channels except sony and star bouquet,sports channels),free for 1 year.from next yr onwards Rs75 per month 

Especially the best choice for south Indians.

For NI,try BIG Dth or Airtel DTH when released


----------



## prasad_den (May 14, 2008)

^^ No way Sun DTH is gonna be available in Siliguri. 

@TS: No probs going with the Philips one.. but please make sure to go over the things I mentioned. And see if the shop selling the TV will club a DTH for lesser price. You might end up getting a STB for free or for less than 500 sometimes. And I've generally heard more good reviews about the TAta Sky.


----------



## sourav123 (May 14, 2008)

Hi,

I had subscribed to both TATA Sky and DishTV. Both have equally good (or bad) customer care. TATA Sky will be costlier than DishTV but will add new channels frequently. DishTV on the other hand has somewhat better picture quality than TATA Sky.

One other advice, if you are taking any of the connections, don't go for a long time subscription like 1 year. Get a subscription for 3 months or so. In that way, you will be able to change your connection if you don't like it.


----------



## s18000rpm (May 14, 2008)

picture quality of tata sky or others are same as the one you get from cable tv 'walla'.

they say "dvd quality", but i never experienced as such.

tata sky has many features, like 'active', if you have kids at home, they'll enjoy this.
customer care is , a lot better than other providers.

tata sky is the most expensive one right now.


----------



## iatb.gourav (May 14, 2008)

and what about the channels ???

my mom needs her daily soaps on ZEE and star.

are those available on Dish or Tata ??


----------



## sourav123 (May 14, 2008)

^^All the ZEE/STAR/Sony channels are available on both TATA Sky and DishTV.


----------



## prasad_den (May 15, 2008)

I have an important update...  Big TV is in all likelihood gonna launch by this month end..
The site is now almost complete and can be browsed now.
www.bigtv.co.in

I would advise you to wait for at least another 3 weeks and then decide..


----------



## confused (May 15, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> picture quality of tata sky or others are same as the one you get from cable tv 'walla'.


can anyone else confirm this?


----------



## s18000rpm (May 15, 2008)

i have 42" LCD TV, i kno the diff. between DVD picture quality & local cable waala's


----------



## sourav123 (May 15, 2008)

^^How come you are so rich!!!


----------



## s18000rpm (May 15, 2008)

i'm not rich.

i'm still on a onboard gfx. PC  

---------------------------------------
does Dish TV offer those interactive stuffs like in Tata Sky?
just wanted to know.


----------



## karmanya (May 15, 2008)

There is a marked difference between my tata sky and the cable that my old guy used to provide. I guess the difference is relative.


----------



## alok4best (May 16, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> i have 42" LCD TV, i kno the diff. between DVD picture quality & local cable waala's


  +1,
I will say, they are better than Cable guys.
But no way DVD,
at max they provide VCD quality.
I dnt think there is any DVD or HD quality service provider in India.

When will we have HDTV in India. .
I have seen so many documentary programs ripped from BBC2 and other channels from US n UK.
and they look and sound way better than even Indian DVDs..


----------



## praka123 (May 16, 2008)

One HD channel(forgot the name) AFAIK is coming to SUN DTH 
while if we compare tata vs dish vs sun,the quality of video is way better to differentiate(sun is better).


----------



## super_star (Dec 31, 2008)

tata sky is any day better than dish tv...customer care, user interface especially...


----------



## ThinkFree (Dec 31, 2008)

^^You bumped a seven month old thread


----------

